# Encrypted or faulty DVD

## alex00

Bekomme bei einigen DVDs die ich in Kaffeine abspielen will folgende Fehlermeldung:

Die Quelle kann nicht gelesen werden.

Entweder haben Sie nicht genügend Rechte, oder die Quelle enthält keine Daten (z.B.: keine CD im Laufwerk) (Encrypted or faulty DVD)

Was kann ich da machen? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

----------

## sirro

Könnte sein, dass diese DVDs CSS haben?Last edited by sirro on Fri Dec 28, 2007 12:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex00

libdvdcss ist installiert. Komisch ist, dass ich das original abspielen kann nur die kopie nicht abspielen kann. Seltsam oder?

----------

## Martux

Kommt drauf an wie Du die kopiert hast. Einfach drag&drop geht nicht. Da braucht's dann schon k9copy oder so.

Gruß, Marcus

----------

## alex00

Habe unter k3b eine direktkopie gemacht. (dvd kopieren). sollte doch gehn oder?

----------

## Martux

Nö, in der Regel nicht. Kommt doch auch ne fette Warnung Betreff Videokopie...

Wird wohl bei nicht verschlüsselten DVDs gehen, aber sonst wohl nicht.

----------

## franzf

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Nö, in der Regel nicht. Kommt doch auch ne fette Warnung Betreff Videokopie...
> 
> Wird wohl bei nicht verschlüsselten DVDs gehen, aber sonst wohl nicht.

 

Hmm... Ich hab schon mehrere DVDs kopiert. Laut Verpackung waren da wohl auch einige Kopiergeschützt. K3B hat weder eine Warnung ausgespuckt noch kam eine fehlergafte Kopie dabei heraus...

Nur mein altes DVD-Laufwerk macht manchmal Probleme wenn ich eine Szene auf der zweiten Schicht bei den DL-Scheiben auswähle. Kann aber auch an den preiswerten Rohlingen liegen die ich hernehm  :Wink: 

Die Moral von der Geschicht:

Kann das Verhalten (Meldung bei K3B/Kopierfähigkeit) evtl. auch von Brenner/Player (also Hardware) abhängen?

----------

## Martux

Glaub ich nicht. Hab's gerade auch mal ausprobiert und muss sagen daß es tatsächlich geht... (mit einer unverschlüsselten DVD) Habe ich mit der "Video-auslesen"-Funktion verwechselt. Sorry, also letztes Post von mir ignorieren.

Die billigen Dual-Layer.-DVDs kenne ich auch und finde sie zum würgen.

Die gehen ja noch schneller kaputt als die normalen...

LG, MArcus

----------

## alex00

 *Martux wrote:*   

> Glaub ich nicht. Hab's gerade auch mal ausprobiert und muss sagen daß es tatsächlich geht... (mit einer unverschlüsselten DVD) Habe ich mit der "Video-auslesen"-Funktion verwechselt. Sorry, also letztes Post von mir ignorieren.
> 
> Die billigen Dual-Layer.-DVDs kenne ich auch und finde sie zum würgen.
> 
> Die gehen ja noch schneller kaputt als die normalen...
> ...

 

Mit was hast die DVD ausgelesen. Bei k3b bleibt bei mir die anzeige bei 0% stecken. Geht das bei dir?

----------

## Martux

Ja also einfach DVD kopieren in K3b. Legt mir dann ein iso-Image im home-Verzeichnis an.

----------

## alex00

Nein nicht DVD kopieren sondern DVD Titel auslesen.

----------

## Martux

Sorry das habe ich noch nie probiert...

----------

## alex00

OK kein Problem....hätte mich nur interessiert ob das auch wirklcih geht. KAnnst das mal ausprobieren....ist eine Sache von 5min. DVD rein k3b starten und dann auf auslesen gehn. Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Martux

Ja, da passiert was. Dauert halt nur eeewwig (Einfacher Durchgang bei xvid 1,3h).

----------

## Martux

Evtl. hilft Dir das ja noch, bin ich gerade drüber gestolpert:

USE-FLAG css

```

Global: Enables ripping of encrypted dvds

```

----------

